# I have several books on motors and motor control



## Paelectrican (Mar 2, 2009)

I have several books on motors and motor repairs. I just finished school and have the following book:

1) I have a electric motor repair, third edition book written by Robert rosenberg. It is a bi folded book, one side is text, the other side illustrations.

2) I have a industrial motor control 5th edition text book, by Thomson/ Delmer learning written by Stephen l. Herman.

3) a D.C. crane control print reading book

If anyone one would be interested in one or all of these, please massage me.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

If you just got out of school you may want to hang onto your books for future reference. You may find yourself reviewing them in a couple years.


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 2, 2009)

Grimlock said:


> If you just got out of school you may want to hang onto your books for future reference. You may find yourself reviewing them in a couple years.


Yeah i have no plans on dealing with motors, but thanks. i am keeping my books on generators and such however!


----------

